# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Logitech z623 - Ποτενσιόμετρα

## Gerasimoss

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά!
Εδώ και καιρό αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με τα ηχεία του υπολογιστή μου (Logitech z623). Στην αρχή όταν ανέβαζα την ένταση του ήχου και τα Bassa άκουγα κάτι μικρά χρατς χρουτς. Ανοίγω το ένα ηχείο που έχει το controller μέσα για τη φωνή και τα Bassa να δω μην βγάλω καμιά άκρη αλλά μάταια... Να μην λέω και πολλά βγάλε, βάλε τα κουμπιά (ποτενσιόμετρα μάλλον τα λένε όπως είδα..) από το controller χειροτέρεψε το θέμα και το χρατς χρουτς έγινε μεγάλο και πλέον τα ανοίγω μέχρι τη μέση διότι αν τα ανοίξω παραπάνω κάνει ένα μεγάλο "βουφ" (λες και παει απότωμα ρεύμα?) το μπάσο κάτω. Να πω οτι ειμαι άσχετος (γι αυτο και ψάχνομαι τώρα) και θέλω να αλλάξω κάπως αυτούς τους διακόπτες αλλά δεν ξέρω που μπορώ να βρω δυο τέτοια διακοπτάκια που να είναι συμβατά με τα ηχεία μου...

*Τα ηχεία είναι μια χαρά αν τα συνδέσω σε mp3 ή κινητό και ρυθμίζω απο εκει τον ήχο, ακόμα και από το pc το ρυθμίζω αλλά αν τα πειράξω από το κουμπί της φωνής στο controller (μετά τη μέση) βλέπω να γίνεται καμιά έκρηξη..

**Οι διακόπτες γράφουν επάνω κάτι κωδικούς όπως είδα ο ένας γράφει "B103" και ο άλλος "A104". Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι από ξένο site και είναι ίδιοι με αυτούς που έχει και το δικό μου αλλά με διαφορετικούς κωδικούς επάνω..** Όποια βοήθεια δεκτή ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας*

----------


## chipakos-original

Δύσκολο να βρεθούν τα ίδια ποτενσιόμετρα από πλευράς σχήματος του ποτενσιομέτρου. Είναι διαφορετικά αυτά του εμπορίου.Αν δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί καθόλου με αντικατάσταση εξαρτημάτων πήγαινέ το σε κάποιον επαγγελματία να αποφασίσει ο ίδιος αν μπορεί χωροταξικά να τοποθετηθεί κάποιο του εμπορίου.

----------


## nyannaco

Πριν πάω στην αντικατάσταση, θα δοκίμαζα να τα καθαρίσω με ένα σπρέυ καθαρισμού επαφών, ενδέχεται μα πάρουν παράταση ζωής.

----------


## Gerasimoss

Το θέμα είναι οτι εδώ που μένω (Κεφαλονιά) κανένας δεν αναλαμβάνει να βρει τέτοια και μου είπαν αν βρεις εσύ έλα να στα βάλουμε με 10ευρώ... Και σε ενα σχετικό θέμα για repair τέτοιων ηχείων λέει ενας οτι εβαλε από το Ebay κάποια με αυτό το όνομα:  9mm Alpha A100K 100K Audio Taper Potentiometer Dual Gang RTangle PC Mount. Μήπως αυτά τα 9mm και γενικά οι αριθμοί δηλώνουν κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο για να ψάξω..;
Το σχετικό θέμα το βρήκα εδώ στα αγγλικά.

----------


## Gerasimoss

Πώς λέγεται αυτό το σπρέι; Μπορώ να το βάλω μόνος όπως είναι κολλημένα τα ποτενσιόμετρα πάνω στην πλακέτα ή θα κάνω καμια ζημιά..;

----------


## takis1964

Τα ιδια πρεπει να γραφουν επανω! νομιζω στην φωτο γραφει 100k .Στα δικα σου? Τα 9 mm πρεπει να ειναι η διαμετρος του σπειράματος! 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Gerasimoss

> Τα ιδια πρεπει να γραφουν επανω! νομιζω στην φωτο γραφει 100k .Στα δικα σου? Τα 9 mm πρεπει να ειναι η διαμετρος του σπειράματος! 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Γράφουν B103 και το άλλο Α104.. Σε όλο το ιντερνετ δεν βρήκα καθόλου αυτή την ονομασία σε ποτενσιόμετρα..Αν πάρω κάποια 9mm 100K δεν θα κάνουν ε..;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Πώς λέγεται αυτό το σπρέι; Μπορώ να το βάλω μόνος όπως είναι κολλημένα τα ποτενσιόμετρα πάνω στην πλακέτα ή θα κάνω καμια ζημιά..;


Ζημιά δεν κάνεις αν βάλεις σπρέυ για ποτενσιόμετρα απλά στην αρχή το φαινόμενο θα μειωθεί ή θα εξαφανιστεί και μετά από λίγες μέρες θα επανεμφανιστεί.Νομίζω μιας και τα έχεις ανοίξει καλό είναι.

----------


## Gerasimoss

> Ζημιά δεν κάνεις αν βάλεις σπρέυ για ποτενσιόμετρα απλά στην αρχή το φαινόμενο θα μειωθεί ή θα εξαφανιστεί και μετά από λίγες μέρες θα επανεμφανιστεί.Νομίζω μιας και τα έχεις ανοίξει καλό είναι.


Έχεις να μου προτίνεις κάποιο σπρέι για τέτοια δουλειά;

----------


## chipakos-original

Βασικά στα ηλεκτρονικά υπήρχαν πάντα δύο διαφορετικά σπρέυ το ένα με λάδι για ποτενσιόμετρα το άλλο χωρίς λάδι για επαφές. Δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη μάρκα .Αν πας σε κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά θα σου πουν.

----------


## Gerasimoss

> Βασικά στα ηλεκτρονικά υπήρχαν πάντα δύο διαφορετικά σπρέυ το ένα με λάδι για ποτενσιόμετρα το άλλο χωρίς λάδι για επαφές. Δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη μάρκα .Αν πας σε κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά θα σου πουν.


Εντάξει θα το κοιτάξω ευχαριστώ.
Οποιαδήποτε άλλη βοήθεια σχετικά με τα ποτενσιόμετρα δεκτή...

----------


## chipakos-original

> Το θέμα είναι οτι εδώ που μένω (Κεφαλονιά) κανένας δεν αναλαμβάνει να βρει τέτοια και μου είπαν αν βρεις εσύ έλα να στα βάλουμε με 10ευρώ... Και σε ενα σχετικό θέμα για repair τέτοιων ηχείων λέει ενας οτι εβαλε από το Ebay κάποια με αυτό το όνομα:  9mm Alpha A100K 100K Audio Taper Potentiometer Dual Gang RTangle PC Mount. Μήπως αυτά τα 9mm και γενικά οι αριθμοί δηλώνουν κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο για να ψάξω..;
> Το σχετικό θέμα το βρήκα εδώ στα αγγλικά.



Αν υπήρχαν τα ίδια τότε η δουλειά είναι σχετικά εύκολη. Εντάξει μέχρι σήμερα δεν κολλήσαμε ποτέ σε αντικατάσταση ποτενσιόμετρου αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να γίνει πατέντα και να μπουν άλλα που να είναι περίπου ίδια οπότε το κόστος θα είναι παραπάνω αν τελικά κάποιος αποφασίσει να ασχοληθεί.

----------

